# Kissing with lipstick?



## sweet_touch (Jul 22, 2006)

*Mmmm...Well some say its bad to kiss while wearing lipstick, gloss or whatever...But I donÂ´t mind at alllllllllll...its good to see my fiancÃ© with all those kisses marks lol and i enjoy when i look at his lips and i clean them for him. lol*


----------



## LVA (Jul 22, 2006)

MAC stays on realli well when i kiss ... but if i'm wearin any other brand of gloss i try not to kiss too much cuz i hate touch-ups


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 22, 2006)

My Boyfriend Doesnt Want To Kiss Me When I Have Lip Balm On So Lipstick.........

BUT WHEN YOU KISSED YOU WANT TO TASTE YOUR BF LIPS NOT YOUR GLOSS


----------



## geebers (Jul 22, 2006)

I like leaving my marks on a guy. haha. Just kidding (ok just a little). I prefer to stick to gloss or something light. Lipsticks gets messy and reapplying can be annoying.


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't really care as long as whatever I'm wearing doesn't end up on my forehead or something...My boy hates it though...


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 22, 2006)

I wear max factor lip finiti so my lipstick stays on and on and on!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 24, 2006)

i hate kissing when i have gloss on my lips! lipstick i can do it, but it annoys me because like kim, i hate touching up!


----------



## shockn (Jul 24, 2006)

I hate kissing with lipgloss on, hey baby I love you have a big blob of goop on your face! He does like my flavored chap sticks though


----------



## pieced (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't wear lipstick, but when I have lipgloss or vasaline on, he say it's looks like I've just eaten something greasy, but I don't like kissing when I have lipgloss on, but he does it anyway, and I end up having to reapply the gloss again



...


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 24, 2006)

i ike seeng kisses mark but he hates the glosss. hehe.


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i hate kissing when i have gloss on my lips! lipstick i can do it, but it annoys me because like kim, i hate touching up!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 24, 2006)

i don't mind heavy kissing as long as it's at the end of day or night. i hate touch-ups and it's hard to clean it when i'm wearing full face!


----------



## jloprincess2002 (Jul 24, 2006)

I hate when I wear Dessert creamy by Jessica Simpons because my Boyfriends thinks it's like his personal treat! and at 21 bucks a pop I make sure to not kiss him!

But I think they dont have it anymore. Which sucks cause I really like the color and smell!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jul 24, 2006)

The only thing I will allow myself to have on my lips when I kiss my guy is flavored chapstick, and usually only the remnants of it (like after it has been on my lips for quite some time, so most of the waxy texture is gone, but the flavor still lingers). Burts Bees is usually a really good one for this. It doesn't goo off onto his face, just leaves my lips stained with peppermint.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 24, 2006)

Nothing stays on my lips very long unless it's a matte lipstick, so it doesn't really matter in my case. Though, if I've taken the time to do my face all pretty, I tend to jerk back when reached out to for a kiss. Most often I just swipe on my raspberry chapstick, which boys seem to like eventhough it just smells good. Doesn't really taste like anything.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't like kissing with lipstick, etc. on, but I will.



Oh, and I do.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 30, 2006)

i had on mac lipgloss this weekend and my boyfriend asked me if it was flavored and i told him it smelled like vanilla and he just sucked it off my lips. i was like, thanks, you now owe me $14


----------



## RedKisses (Jul 30, 2006)

My bf hates it unless i have a flavoured gloss on.


----------



## Jim Connoy (Apr 18, 2012)

I for one love kissing a woman's lipsticked lips. I know guys who hate it but for me it's really a turn on.


----------



## FadBurger (Apr 18, 2012)

My husband hates it...even lip balm. I wouldn't want to mess up my lipstick/gloss anyway though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## divadoll (Apr 18, 2012)

It'd mess up my lipstick and my make up. I use long wear lip colour and not lipstick so it stays on.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 18, 2012)

My husband hates it and won't kiss me if I have fresh lipstick or gloss on, but doesn't mind if it's mostly worn off and won't transfer or won't transfer much. Makes me miss those "Kissing Potion" glosses that I mentioned the other day. They taste so good but have no color, so it's fun to share. LOL


----------



## PiggyDog (Apr 19, 2012)

I personally feel its really tacky to see a guy walking with his girl friend and for him to have lipstick on...
 

SO does not kiss me if I have lipstick on, but I rarely wear any anyways, so no worries there for the most part...


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 19, 2012)

My husband doesn't mind kissing me when I have lipstick/gloss on.

I remember the first time we kissed, I was wearing a bright red Clinique lipstick that ended up all over BOTH of our faces. Thankfully it was at the end of the evening! The next day, he told me that he didn't wipe off the marks until the morning because he wanted to "preserve the memory"...awww.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 19, 2012)

My husband refuses to kiss me if I have a lipstick on because I mostly wear brights, hahaha.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband refuses to kiss me if I have a lipstick on because I mostly wear brights, hahaha.


 That's how my son is too, when I try to kiss him on the cheek!

My grandmother always wore bright magenta lipstick and frequently left prints on people's faces...LOL.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TeresaDouglas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha that's how my grandma is too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DropsofKarma (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh I kiss my boyfriend with lipstick or lipgloss whether he likes it or not! Sometimes he deserves it and I give him a BIG smooch on the cheek if he's being extra cute. After that, he wipes it off. I don't do it often.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll Peck with lipstick but that's all I hate when it smears all over me LOL gloss OS usually pretty sticky and therefore not idea but if I have. Chapstick or something like the tart lip surge he has pretty good makeout odds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 21, 2012)

Please excuse the typos.


----------



## lexibaby (May 28, 2012)

My boyfriends never have a choice. If I am not working out, showering, or sleeping, I always have either lipstick or gloss on, so it's kiss me with lipstick or don't kiss me at all. I love hanging out at home with my man and just kissing him all over with this candy apple red lipstick that I got at a costume shop. It's so hot to see my lip prints all over his face and neck and chest - like I am marking him as my property.


----------



## Johnnie (May 30, 2012)

If the color is already dried up and pretty well put, I'll give some smooches. I won't with gloss though.


----------

